# A+ slingshots



## JxMAN25 (May 29, 2010)

hey guys. what do you all think about the A+ slingshots? if i bought one id want the double gold thera-band set. Woudl it be capable of killing from squirrel to duck or geese? Im going to buy a fish hunter as well but would the A+ be equivalent in killing power and overall effectivness as the hunter? What are your guys experiances working with this company? thanks jesse


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

The guy who runs A+ is a member here (pallen65)and has a very good rep...
The slingshots power does not come from the fork it comes from the bands...I believe they both use Theraband gold which would mean thier power is comparable.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

There's a lot of detailed information on A+ (A Plus) on the forum already.

Read this review and link to a video by Jörg, plus some of my own photos and comments (link).

At the bottom of this blog post, I also posted about the efficiencies of A+ Natural Rubber Bands and Hunter Bands. A+ Ultra Bands are a lot like the Hunters (link). As HG says, the bands are the guts of the system. The main shooting difference between the Hunter Ergo and the A+ PS-1 with Ultra Bands is the shape, height and width or the frame. The frame affects control and ease of pull. I would pick a Hunter Ergo over a PS-1 for its low narrow forks and style of finger and thumb rest if you feel you may be slightly lacking in draw strength, but go for the PS-1 if you are practised and want a beautiful yet practical work of art.

With either band or frame, I wouldn't hunt geese unless in a survival situation as as I don't really rate slingshots for anything but small game. I am sure this is easily proved wrong, but people finding maimed birds with .50 lead roundball in them wouldn't be good for our sport.


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

JX, Fish and I are mates! He make a great product. At the bottom of my website in the testimonials is a quote from fish about my catties. He has my PS-1 in his collection and I have a fish hunter. His Hunter bands and my Ultra bands are the same in power. My original bands are in between target and ultra bands. Still enough power to hunt but certainly not like my Ultra bands.


----------



## rdlange (May 13, 2010)

I bought one a couple of days ago. Looks well designed and built. Hardly wait til it gets here.


----------



## JxMAN25 (May 29, 2010)

pallan65 said:


> JX, Fish and I are mates! He make a great product. At the bottom of my website in the testimonials is a quote from fish about my catties. He has my PS-1 in his collection and I have a fish hunter. His Hunter bands and my Ultra bands are the same in power. My original bands are in between target and ultra bands. Still enough power to hunt but certainly not like my Ultra bands.


all right pallan when i get some cash together ill definatly be contacting you for an order.Your cattys look amazingly good. are your ultra bands thera bands? jesse


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

JxMAN25 said:


> JX, Fish and I are mates! He make a great product. At the bottom of my website in the testimonials is a quote from fish about my catties. He has my PS-1 in his collection and I have a fish hunter. His Hunter bands and my Ultra bands are the same in power. My original bands are in between target and ultra bands. Still enough power to hunt but certainly not like my Ultra bands.


all right pallan when i get some cash together ill definatly be contacting you for an order.Your cattys look amazingly good. are your ultra bands thera bands? jesse
[/quote]

Hey Jesse,
Thanks!!! Yes my Ultra Bands are made from Theraband Gold.


----------

